# SPEC Stage 3



## Tazgo (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi guy, I realy need help with my car. Before 2 months I swap my gear from automatic to manual gear and I love the performance that it give me, I install SPEC stage 3 clutch and disk, But I have one problem, When I want to race and fast shift it wont let me like when I go fast shifting from gear 1 to gear 2 it will not go to 2 I should hold the pedal for 1.5 sec then it will go, and the pedal is so hard when I push it by my leg even when am drive normaly.

is it that the guy who install it did something wrong ? I changed both of the clutch cylindar up and the down one... same nothing change.

What I think is when I push the pedal the clutch not fully open thats why it wont fast shifting thats what am gussing.

so please if anyone know tell me


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If you would have asked me to start with I would have advised against the Spec. I had a Spec 3+ and it was a piece of crap that gave me every problem it could and only lasted 8k miles. I would suspect that he didn't put the slave shim in as it sounds like the clutch isn't completely disengaging. Specs are very sensitive to the distance the slave is from the pressure plate. Try pushing the clutch in on level ground and see if the car wants to move when you run the RPM up. The sad thing was is that with the shim out I had the same thing you had, with it in I didn't get full clamping and with one half the thickness it didn't work either. I finally threw the PP and disk away, got the flywheel resurfaced and slapped a Diamond stage 3 PP and disk in and have not had one problem with it. You could try bleeding it some more to see if that helps. Good luck.


----------



## Tazgo (Aug 21, 2010)

"Try pushing the clutch in on level ground and see if the car wants to move when you run the RPM up"

yes its moved :\ this sucks and thats what i thought , what you recomand me for the disk and clutch ? some of my friends said put the Z06 disk and clutch, but do they will fit in ?


----------

